# AMD Never Settle Bundle (Fc3 bd aktivieren)



## Rapolution (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich habe gerade ebend den far cry 3 blood dragon key von dem amd never settle bundle erhalten und möchte ihn gerne einlösen. Dafür bin ich auf The Official Ubisoft Online Store Online Store gegangen, wie es auch in der email stand und dann soll man bei dem promo code den zugeschickten code einlösen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Wenn ich den aber eingebe, geht der Preis von 14,99€ nicht auf 0,00€ runter, sondern bleibt gleich. Da steht aber auch nicht, das der code ungültig ist. Was ist da los oder was mache ich falsch oder was kann ich machen um die Erweiterung endlich zu haben?

Danke schonmal
Rapolution


----------



## IronAngel (1. Mai 2013)

probiere doch das direkt im Uplay zu aktivieren. Das wird ein normaler Game Key sein.


----------



## benTi1985 (1. Mai 2013)

Laut UPlay ist Blood Dragon noch gar nicht erschienen. Man kann es bisher nur "Vorbestellen".

Einfach noch n bisschen warten. Und wenn es dann verfügbar ist den Code nochmal eingeben.

Edit: In Steam wird es z.B. erst um 19Uhr freigeschalten.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (1. Mai 2013)

Also muss man bis 23Uhr warten?
Da stand ja bei Uplay was wegen Altersschutz, dass man es nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr kaufen kann???
Hatte mich vorhin schon so gefreut, als ich den Key von AMD erhalten und mir dann noch die Trailer zum Spiel angeschaut habe.


----------



## benTi1985 (1. Mai 2013)

Nein, da das Spiel ab 16 ist kann es gekauft und runtergeladen werden wenn es freigeschalten wurde.

Der Altersschutz greift nur bei Spielen ab 18.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Mai 2013)

Hm, ich habe mir jetzt paar Bilder und Videos angeschaut und irgendwie sagt mir die Erweiterung glaub ich dochnicht so zu. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, ob ich es eher verkaufen sollte. Ich warte glaub ich noch bis zum Wochenende und entscheide mich dann, da ich auch nicht wüsste an wen ich es verkaufen sollen würde.


----------

